# Moving to South Africa



## keerun016 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi...Friends

I am in to SAP and Would like to know how is the Job market there...and What is the cost of living over there with an Single bed room...Pls also let me know how can we get the Work Visa and How much will it cost for the same.


Thanks


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I generally find that the market is fine for technically skilled people. Cost varies based on where you want to live ( as in what regions ) and how you want to live. Perhaps if you could provide a bit more detail? Also - are you looking just for rent or a full picture of cost of living?

Work permits - this might help : Department of Home Affairs - Types of Temporary Permits


----------



## keerun016 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi MissGlobal

Thanks on the reply...Its been more informative...and May i know are you working there in SA...


Thanks


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I am but - I'm a dual citizen . I do Sharepoint / business process management and web content management consulting - and I'm self employed - started a small firm. So I didn't go through the job hunt process here....


----------



## keerun016 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi MissGlobal

As u said you are in to Consulting..Do you know if any one can do the SA Workpermit (General,or Quote WorkPermits) 
Thanks for Sharing me the information...

Cheers
Kiran


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I think anyone can do those permits.... but I think you need the job offer first for most of them..... except maybe the scarce skills one....but I'm not sure.


----------



## keerun016 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi

May i have your email id...

Cheers


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Just send me a PM


----------



## umughal147 (Jan 13, 2014)

I am from Pakistan, and trying to visit South Africa, as it has a lot of place for the tourists attraction. I would like to visit Cape Town, because it has a lot of beautiful places.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Well I'm sure you would love your visit to Cape Town. It's an amazing city


----------



## jesshall281 (Sep 19, 2012)

keerun016 said:


> Hi MissGlobal
> 
> As u said you are in to Consulting..Do you know if any one can do the SA Workpermit (General,or Quote WorkPermits)
> Thanks for Sharing me the information...
> ...


Hi Kiran,

are great immigration consultants, you should contact them, they can help you with the work permit.

I went through them and it cost me R10,000.

Regarding cost of living, I live in Pretoria, and my rent is R4,800 a month for a nice apartment with my husband, renting a single room in Pretoria can cost as little as R2,500 a month. Check out Property For Sale | Houses For Sale | Private Property and have a look around.

For the two of us we spend around R2,000 a month on food and cook everything from scratch to make cheap meals. petrol is around R1,800 a month. Electric on a pre-paid meter is R500 a month and our water is free with our apartment. 

Job market is tough for foreigners (of course it depends on what you do),so I suggest you get your work permit before you come over, as you will struggle to find an employer who will wait 3-6 months for your work permit to be finalised.

Good luck,
Jessica


----------

